# Fda (finally) Says E-cigs Are Less Harmful



## Derick (16/5/14)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fda-says-e-cigarettes-are-less-harmful-than-smoking

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Very interesting..

Hopefully they will eventually see the light


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Finally


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

Nice read, thanks @Derick, really hope this all works out the way it should...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/5/14)

The governments must think the people are idiots. I'm so tired of officials using the "health" issue as a cover to get a grip on the e-cig market. Britians government raked in $18 billion in tobacco taxes last year. Am I really to believe they give a flyer about their populations health? It's about one thing and one thing only. MONEY. They're afraid this snowball keeps growing until eventually their income on Tobacco flat lines. So what do they do. The FDA finds carcinogens and attempt to ban it - well we know how that fight went for them.

Couldn't get a foot in that door, so they they decided if they can't beat it, join it. Now they want to regulate it.
And I have to say I'm all for this, provided that it's done fairly across the board, which of course it won't be.
It would be the death of many small companies, but it will also weed out the riff raff products that are actually detrimental to our community and this industry.
Liquids will stay around. Many companies are already seeking FDA approval for their liquids.
But don't give me this "health" bs. $18 billion vs health. If I only knew they cared so much....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Finally, now the rest of the wold just needs to wake up!!


----------

